# Salivary bypass



## cgoodling (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey, everyone.  I'm kind of new to coding, and I have one I'm not quite sure what to do with.  Our doctor did a laryngectomy, and then a few days later, due to wound dehiscence, debrided and reclosed the wound.  A few days after that, she placed a salivary bypass tube, and a drain in the patient's neck.  I'm having difficulty with the salivary bypass tube.  Is this an unlisted code, please?  If so, can anyone tell me what it might be similar to, so that I can benchmark it, please?


----------



## blonde01 (Feb 9, 2012)

I would need to see the procedure details to give an accurate code.


----------



## cgoodling (Feb 10, 2012)

*Thank you!*

I have now been instructed by my supervisor to give it to our consultant, so I'm sending it out to her.  I appreciate the offer, though.    Have a wonderful day!


----------



## bowcpc (Apr 18, 2012)

I have just hit the same procedure. Have you heard back from the consultant yet. When you do, it would be great if you could post their response.


----------



## cgoodling (Apr 18, 2012)

*unlisted code*

I heard back from our consultant, and she told me to use the unllisted salivary code, 42699.  I asked the doctor to benchmark it for me, and she said that it was a similar amount of work to a laryngoscopy.  She said that she went in dropped in the tube and got out.  Does that help at all?


----------

